
WeWork Hits $20B Valuation in New Funding Round - marojejian
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2017/07/10/wework-hits-20-billion-valuation-in-new-funding-round/#74ee8d1c1194
======
marojejian
I'd love any comments from folks who understand what their core value is or is
not (independent of whether this valuation is justifiable - that's a hard case
to make for any 'darling' company).

